# Lightroom Classic not starting up!



## weddepohl (Oct 31, 2017)

Operating System: macOS Sierra 10.12.6 (16G29)
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1

Today I restarted my mac, now LR won't start. Lightroom is active, but I don't get the splash screen. In the menu I can't open or create a new catalog. 
What's going on?

Thanks for the help


----------



## clee01l (Oct 31, 2017)

Did you shutdown your Mac without exiting LR properly?  Take a look for the “.lock” file in the folder where your catalog resides


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 31, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Take a look for the “.lock” file in the folder where your catalog resides


and if you find one, delete it while LR is closed, and then see if Lightroom will open.


----------



## BreKai (Sep 16, 2019)

So - I'm somewhat new to MAC and don't know how to find my ".lock" file.  Can you help?   thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 16, 2019)

BreKai said:


> So - I'm somewhat new to MAC and don't know how to find my ".lock" file.  Can you help?   thanks!


The ".lock" file only is present when Lightroom is running or was stopped suddenly.  The full file name share the catalog name but with an extension of ".lock".   It is located in the same folder where the catalog file "{your catalog name}.lrcat" is located


----------

